# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Help to ID this crypt

## Green Baron

Can anyone ID  this crypt  which i saw in a stream in Malaysia ?

Gan

----------


## juggler

There are some similar-looking crypt flowers in these threads/ trips:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb...ic.php?t=17192
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb...ic.php?t=17183
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb...ic.php?t=15910

Try to make you own conclusion.  :Smile:

----------


## lorba

Is there any picture of the flower?

----------


## Green Baron

[quote:9509c60331="lorba"]Is there any picture of the flower?[/quote:9509c60331]
Yes. it is in the link above. 
Sorry can't post the photo as there seems to be a problem with my PI account.

----------


## Green Baron

[quote:b015a95e20="juggler"]There are some similar-looking crypt flowers in these threads/ trips:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb...ic.php?t=17192
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb...ic.php?t=17183
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb...ic.php?t=15910

Try to make you own conclusion.  :Smile: [/quote:b015a95e20]
Yes, I have scanned through all those but they flower is slightly different.
The nearest is _Cryptocoryne cordata_ not sure what var ?

----------

